# Goat taxidermy - pictures of my mount



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a taxidermist. Every year I attend my state taxidermy competition at Seven Springs, PA in March. It's a big convention where taxidermists get together and bring their mounts to compete with. we are judged on creativity, originality, anatomical accuracy, and detail work. This year I wanted to do something creative that no one else would have. The most common mounts seen at the show are whitetail deer, coyote, fox, bobcats, gamebirds, and fish. So, we decided to do something very different.

These babies were stillborn and purchased from a farm in Washington state. We used a mouflan lamb foam form for each of them, but customized the forms to fit the goat kids. The wooden base was made by a local carpenter, and we created the rock from scratch with chicken wire, paper mache, and a layer of custom rock mix, which is made using plaster, dextrine, and vermiculite for texture. the rock was then painted using a mixture of different acrylics, and moss was glued on for texture.

I received first place and the Perry Klein memorial award for the best collective artists piece.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Such an interesting art form ... beautiful job :thumb:


----------



## sarahmoffatt (Feb 17, 2013)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Always wanted a taxidermy of a goat hahah!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you! If anyone is interested, we are selling the piece to fund next year's project.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

They are both amazing but the lil one on top looks So Alive & Alert!!! Awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful piece! Great job!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful. A work of art for sure. Congrats!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Great job, particularly making them look so alive when they were still borns. I've not seen goats used (well except wild goat heads) before.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That brough tears to my eyes. You gave them "life: when they would have had none! What a wonderful piece! 
Congratulations! 

I once brain tanned a still born guinea pig! (cavy). The skin was so thin and delicate, as I imagine these were.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool! I like it! Those kids look kinda big to be stillborns though? Maybe just the photos make them look larger than they are? Congrats on the win! :thumb:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats!!! Very nicely done. Very nice work around the eyes and the nose of the top one. Great movement also.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never seen such a good goat mount. Most people try to make them look like deer since they are used to working with them. Congratulations you guys did a GREAT job.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!

They look so alive...sweet babies.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing!

I'm gonna have my Peggy Sue mounted when she passes one day. Looks like yer the person to go to!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I'm gonna have my Peggy Sue mounted when she passes one day. Looks like yer the person to go to!


Is that the one you are holding? Looks small enough for a goat skin purse


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

As for being still borns, I may be wrong, but i know they died naturally. they were both bucklings so were probably on the bigger side anyway. I bought them a long time ago and they had been in the freezer until this year, so it is possible they were a little older and passed away from illness a couple weeks old.

If anyone comes across more still borns or natural death kids, let me know as I am always looking for more and will pay you for them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is freaking BRILLIANT!!!! What a beautiful job! I've had a few stillborns and lost one young one.. but my son's Mother in law is a science teacher.. so she gets all of my frozen babies (at least so far...)


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

That is beautiful! I tan my goat hides and I've always wanted to have some goats mounted but I've never seen them done before. Great job!!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Is that the one you are holding? Looks small enough for a goat skin purse


It is the one in the baby backpack, but she's 2 1/2 now with kids of her own. She's nearly twice as big as in the picture!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that is beautiful. It is hard to believe they are not real. I expect them to jump off the rock.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OutdoorDreamer do you or would you do any soft mounts? I know some Taxidermist frown upon them because they are like plushie toys but if I ever have a kid pass away I'd love to get a soft mount of it with a soft garment tan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Good job! I have always enjoyed mounts & these are awesome! I love the top one best...s/he looks so alive!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

xymenah said:


> OutdoorDreamer do you or would you do any soft mounts? I know some Taxidermist frown upon them because they are like plushie toys but if I ever have a kid pass away I'd love to get a soft mount of it with a soft garment tan.


my friend who mounted the brown kid, would be the one to go to for this. I highly recommend her work. She does a good job on the soft mounts as well. I've never done a soft mount before.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> my friend who mounted the brown kid, would be the one to go to for this. I highly recommend her work. She does a good job on the soft mounts as well. I've never done a soft mount before.]


Thank you. I had seen her on DA but I lost the link. Great taxidermy from both of you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow that's so cool! GREAT job!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could you imagine what our goats would do if that was placed
in their paddock ? :scratch:onder:


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

Pretty incredible!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

You both do some incredible work. Congratulations on your success!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you all. I did a shoulder mount of an Alpine doe for this year's show, on a fence post pedestal with copper grapevine for the habitat. It took first place in professional division. The doe was one that didn't survive after an infection, but not one of my goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

very cool


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have a picture from this year? Your work is very talented


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

ArborGoats said:


> Do you have a picture from this year? Your work is very talented


My two passions in life are goats and taxidermy, so this was a fun project for me. Promote the goat! It got a lot of positive attention at the show.



















Here's a pic from this years taxidermy show. There were over 400 mounts entered.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow great job!! It looks amazing!
And it must be so cool to see all those mounts!  I've always enjoyed looking at them


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Another great looking mount! You have definitely done a great job of mixing your passions together.


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

This is amazing! I actually grew up near Seven Springs (in Somerset Co. PA)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how cool! they look so life like! congrats on the wins! I love how your choice of using goats are such standouts compared to the "usual" stuff you see.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

These are incredible. I think we may have our old wether mounted when he's gone. He's a gorgeous creature. I wish you were closer--I know you'd do him justice!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Damfino said:


> These are incredible. I think we may have our old wether mounted when he's gone. He's a gorgeous creature. I wish you were closer--I know you'd do him justice!


Thank you. I do work for people all over the US. we'd just have to ship.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

These mounts are beautiful. They are so unique and their overall "style" is very goatlike. You really have done a great job capturing "the goat".
My hubby and youngest daughter are avid hunters so our home is full of mounts at least 20 or so and I don't have anything that unique. Love it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Love your work! Beautiful.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

You know what would probably land you another first place in a future year? Doing a mount on an adult Angora goat buck! Those horns are pretty wild! Though getting a hold of a huge male that died of age or disease could be a bit tricky. 

I love how those kids look so lifelike. The eyes seem to be the hardest thing to get right, and you nailed it! Because the kids were naturally deceased, it almost puts them to use for something other than fertilizer.


----------



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> Cool! I like it! Those kids look kinda big to be stillborns though? Maybe just the photos make them look larger than they are? Congrats on the win! :thumb:


That could of been why it was still born. We had a lamb (already dead) the the vet had to cut into piece to get it out of the ewe. The lamb was the same size as our over a month old lambs! haha, just a thought.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow!! Fantastic job! I love it!!


----------

